
How many work emails is too many? - howard941
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/shortcuts/2019/apr/08/how-many-work-emails-is-too-many
======
LinuxBender
If email is your only communication path to other employees and customers,
then I would expect it to be quite a bit.

I scan through email maybe twice a day and might open an email if it looks to
be directed at me. If something is urgent, people will bug me on the distract-
o-slack or do a warm hand-off in person.

------
shafner99
Depends on your job and work requirements?

